# Der allgemeine Stand der Dinge



## JanHH (29. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

wie der Betreff sagt, wie ist eigentlich der allgemeine Stand der Dinge beim Thema "java micro edition"?

Meine Applikation ist (so ist es zumindest mal geplant gewesen) auf einer ziemlich grossen Bandbreite von Geräten lauffähig.. vom Webserver bis zum PDA/Smartphone. Der Ursprung des Programms war eine Applikation, die auf normalen Desktop-Rechnern per swing lief, als Derivat davon gabs dann eine AWT-Variante, die zu java 1.1 kompatibel war (weil sie auch als Applet laufen sollte), die dann quasi als "Nebeneffekt" auch auf den "alten" jme-Versionen lief, das war ca. 2004 mal ein PDA von Compaq oder HP. Später gabs dann CDC und CLDC, ich hab mich mit beiden nicht weiter beschäftigt, aber "CLDC" war wohl das typische "Handy-Java" (und kam daher nicht in Frage), aber es gab auch noch die IBM J9-JVM (das war wohl CDC?), worauf meine java 1.1-kompatible Anwendung dann lief.

Soweit sogut, mittlerweile gibts wohl J9 nicht mehr, nach allem was ich weiss wurde auch diese JME-Strategie (zumindest CDC) aufgrund Erfolglosigkeit von Sun wieder aufgegeben, und ich frage mich, was für Chancen es für mein Programm gibt, auf "Kleingeräten" zu laufen. Gibt es mittlerweile (wieder) irgendwas, was a) eine Art Standard ist und b) eine Variante des "normalen" Desktop-Javas (meinetwegen gerne mit AWT statt Swing..) darstellt? Und wenn ja, an welchem Java-Standard orientiert sich das? Wenn es das gäbe, würde ich mein Programm gerne einmal daran anpassen, und dann läufts ein für alle mal auf solchen Geräten, und gut ist.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2009)

Für das Otto-Normal-Handy (und auch für einen Großteil der Smartphones) gibt es nach wie vor das CLDC mit MIDP (bald auch in einer neuen Version mit einigen Verbesserungen. Aber bis sich das wieder durchgesetzt hat ...  ). Mit AWT oder gar Swing hat das aber eigentlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## ice-breaker (30. Nov 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> bald auch in einer neuen Version mit einigen Verbesserungen. Aber bis sich das wieder durchgesetzt hat ... ;


:lol:
sie haben es nun nach 4.5 Jahren endlich mal geschafft, den Entwurf fertig zu machen? wau, wahrscheinlich aber nur weil das iPhone und Android einen gewissen Druck auf den Markt ausüben.
Ich hoffe es gibt dieses mal einen Qualitätsstandard für die JRE-Implementationen, dass jedes Handy in der Low-Level-API andere Bugs hatte, ist ja nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## JanHH (30. Nov 2009)

Die IBM-J9-VM für PDAs war CDC, das war quasi java 1.1-kompatibel. Das ist auch das, was ich für meine Software brauche. Gibts sowas noch? Vermutlich ja? Aber wäre witzlos, wenn es nicht etwas ist, was irgendwie ein Standard ist, oder nur eine Nischenexistenz führt.


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> :lol:
> sie haben es nun nach 4.5 Jahren endlich mal geschafft, den Entwurf fertig zu machen? wau



Hab auf der W-JAX ein, zwei Präsentationen hierzu gesehen. Schaut eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus. Aber wie gesagt: Solange da keine 4 Jahre ins Land gezogen sind, muss man auf jeden Fall noch für ältere Geräte entwickeln ... von daher: witzlos  .


----------

